# Strawberry trials and tribulations



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 10, 2013)

Righto, so today was the day for me to try and make a strawberry cheesecake style soap and a strawberry poppyseed cake soap for my daughters to choose between. Well, just after I added the FO to the mix, I hear heavy breathing at my front door. Panting in fact. My 2 idiot Labradors, Starsky and Hutch had somehow escaped through the side gate. 

We eyeball each other. Off they go like rockets. Anyway, long story slightly shorter, these soaps may not turn out so well. The soap batter was lovely and thick by the time I finished dog catching. The cheesecake has an oat base with vanilla FO to turn it brown and biscuit like, then white and pink layers. The cake one is pink with poppyseeds and a white top...ish.

I tried to do a pencil line. Then banged the mould down after putting on the white topping. Yeah of course the mica on the sides of the mould fell onto my white top. So I had to swirl the top. Meh.

Photo of guilty party attached. Bad dogs.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, I bet they will look amazing even if they aren't what you were going for.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty soaps, and pretty dogs! Those sweet innocent faces could NEVER be bad, could they?


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2013)

I can just here the dogs saying - we're good boys - it wasn't us.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't let those brown eyes fool you. You are looking into the face of slobbery evil.  Butter melts in their mouths and everything.

 I just snuck a look at them in the oven and one has a small crack in it. The swirly one. :sad:


----------



## samirish (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh you bad bad doggies. You could send them my way for lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 11, 2013)

AWWWW how can you be mad at those cute faces


----------



## osso (Dec 11, 2013)

That is something that would happen to me! Luckily, I haven't had to chase mine down mid soap. They look pretty anyway!


----------



## neeners (Dec 11, 2013)

the soaps look pretty!  dogs.....I've seen that face before on my dogs.  it's the "i'm so cute, I would NEVER do anything wrong....ever".  bad dogs!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 11, 2013)

lol yes neeners, that's the look. I had another look at the soap and the mica I swirled on the top has changed colour. It's orange. I have an orange icing topped strawberry cake. Bleh. My pencil line should look decidedly interesting. I didn't check the mica to see if it was ok in CP so oooops. I'll somehow blame the dogs for that too. Um... they distracted me. Before I made the soap. Looking all cute and stuff.


----------



## neeners (Dec 11, 2013)

I blame my dogs for everything (but it IS usually their fault), so yes.....I believe it to be true when you tell me it's their fault.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 11, 2013)

It still looks nice.  And the dogs are mighty cute.


----------



## seven (Dec 11, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Don't let those brown eyes fool you. You are looking into the face of slobbery evil.  Butter melts in their mouths and everything.
> 
> I just snuck a look at them in the oven and one has a small crack in it. The swirly one. :sad:



your post made me miss my dog. he's already gone for 2 yrs (at the old ripe age of 13 from kidney failure. he was euthanized. i cried buckets).

back to soap, did you cpop or only putting it in the off oven?


----------



## kikajess (Dec 11, 2013)

You had me at "strawberry cheesecake." 

Those are some nice looking loaves. And you never can tell what will happen to the colors of things until after things have cooled down and been exposed to the air for a while. I'm hoping for the best for you, your furry rascals, and your soap!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 11, 2013)

seven said:


> your post made me miss my dog. he's already gone for 2 yrs (at the old ripe age of 13 from kidney failure. he was euthanized. i cried buckets).
> 
> back to soap, did you cpop or only putting it in the off oven?



I cpoped but one started over heating and cracking so I pulled them out. Also I wanted to heat a pizza and well, my stomach won the battle who needed the oven more. Sorry to hear about your dog :sad:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok here they are. Really have to laugh at the orange. It's also bleeding so I'm calling it blood orange icing. It looks wrong but will faithfully post the photo as a reminder for everyone to check your micas hehe. My kids will like them no doubt. The cheesecake base on the other one hasn't had time to darken with the vanilla FO yet but you get the general idea. Not sure if I swirled enough on that one but happy it's not orange. Yay!


----------



## neeners (Dec 12, 2013)

oohhhh!!!!  I love!!!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like how they turned out.  Suprises and all.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Your soaps are still pretty I like them.


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm addicted to cutting pictures. Your soaps are beautiful. Makes me so much more eager to make my first batch!


----------



## Millymarket (Dec 12, 2013)

Love the soaps they are truly beautiful


----------



## tklechak (Dec 12, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Righto, so today was the day for me to try and make a strawberry cheesecake style soap and a strawberry poppyseed cake soap for my daughters to choose between. Well, just after I added the FO to the mix, I hear heavy breathing at my front door. Panting in fact. My 2 idiot Labradors, Starsky and Hutch had somehow escaped through the side gate.
> 
> We eyeball each other. Off they go like rockets. Anyway, long story slightly shorter, these soaps may not turn out so well. The soap batter was lovely and thick by the time I finished dog catching. The cheesecake has an oat base with vanilla FO to turn it brown and biscuit like, then white and pink layers. The cake one is pink with poppyseeds and a white top...ish.
> 
> ...



O.K., I'm TOTALLY new to this soap making thing, but those look GREAT!! Actually they are making me hungry!!  Is it wrong to want to eat a bar (or loaf) of soap??? I can only hope that my first loaf comes out half as good as those. And as far as the dogs, I have a Chocolate Lab .... how can you get mad at a face like that ??  LOL ......   Timm ....:x:x


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

Aw thanks all, actually blushed. I found a couple of soaps that I think look like they have cranky faces on them. Maybe it's a messed up Rorschach test. Maybe I'm just crazy. Oh and I found out which dog can open the gate. Have a guess which one is the culprit.


----------



## cerelife (Dec 13, 2013)

Lovely soap and cute dogs!! 
I lock the dogs and cats out of the kitchen when I soap, and Roux (our English Mastiff) will sometimes sit in the foyer and watch me through the half-glass door...and then bark his head off whenever I peek around the corner at him! He's such a velcro dog and I know he's just feeling left out, but if you've ever heard a mastiff bark you'll understand how crazy this can make you 
Do you mind sharing what scents you used in your beautiful soaps? I haven't found a good strawberry FO yet, so I'd love to hear your opinions!!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

My neighbour has a Mastiff. One tends to respect the bark of a mastiff lol

 This batch is scented with strawberry FO from Heirloom Body Care but I normally use Bramble Berry Strawberry.  I'd have to say I like the BB one the best, but the Heirloom one is a very very close 2nd.


----------



## neeners (Dec 13, 2013)

the soap in the middle reminds me of the skeleton guy in a Nightmare Before Christmas.

i'm guessing the black winged dog is the culprit?!?


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

Soaps are awesome, so beautiful! And I love love your dogs, so cute!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

neeners said:


> the soap in the middle reminds me of the skeleton guy in a Nightmare Before Christmas.
> 
> i'm guessing the black winged dog is the culprit?!?



Bingo! But I admire him for working out the gate at the same time as being frustrated. I saw angry birds in the middle soap but I like yours better.


----------

